# Poster an die Decke



## Vrocas (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute.

War heute in der Stadt shoppen und da ich ein sehr großer Fan von großen Postern bin, hab ich mir gedacht kaufste dir eben das "bottom-Shelf" Poster.

Doch nun ist mir gerade aufgefallen dass ich an den Wänden garkein Platz mehr habe! Habe dann beschlossen die Decke auch noch voll zu "postern".

Aber jetzt habe ich schwierigkeiten das Poster an die Decke anzubringen, kann mir da wer vielleicht helfen ob ich tesa oder Reiszwecken verwenden soll? Und wie das Poster am besten "eben" an der Decke bleibt?

Oder ist sowas überhaupt garnicht möglich???

/discuss


----------



## jainza (4. Mai 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aber jetzt habe ich schwierigkeiten das Poster an die Decke anzubringen, kann mir da wer vielleicht helfen ob ich tesa oder Reiszwecken verwenden soll? Und wie das Poster am besten "eben" an der Decke bleibt?



Im Notfall über das komplette Poster Tesa Streifen Kleben, also quasi immer halbieren, brauchst dann aber jemanden, der das Poster stramm hält. Nach einiger Zeit wird das allerdings trotzdem durchhängen, da kannst du aber wahrscheinlich auch wenig gegen machen, zumindest, solange du möchtest, dass das Poster auch sichtbar bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich hatte mal n Panoramaposter aus der Bravo an der Decke. Wie lange das gedauert hat, ging auch nur zu zweit, weils so groß war... Wenns nicht allzu groß ist, sollte es alleine gehen. Auf die Rückseite in jede Ecke zwei Posterstrips von Tesa und in der Mitte auch noch paar verteilen. Dann erstma so aufhängen, hält aber nicht lange. Dann am Rand noch einiges an Tesa verwursteln, dann sollte es halten. Reiswecke halten glaub nich, bei mir liegt's aber auch dran, dass ich grundsätzlich keine Poster mit Reiszwecken aufhängen kann, hab's also noch nie probiert. Aber wenn die ein Poster mit Tesa aufs Gesicht flatscht tut's glaub ich nicht so weh, wie wenn dir ein Reiszweck ins Auge flatscht...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Mai 2010)

Am besten doppelseitige Klebestreifen hinten aufs Poster schön verteilen

hält ziemlich lange und kann man erneuern


----------



## Damokles (6. Mai 2010)

Abnehmbare Version:

Um das Poster zu stabilisieren, kannst Du es mit Tapetenkleister auf einer ausreichend dicken Holzplatte verkleben.
Vorteil: Es hängt nicht in der Mitte durch und Du kannst es mit Winkelschrauben einfach an der Decke Montieren
ohne das Poster zu durchlöchern.
Nachteil: Bohrlöcher in der Decke


Dauerhafte Version:

Das Poster direkt auf die Zimmerdecke tapezieren. 
Vorteil: Keine Bohrlöcher
Nachteil: Kein heiles Poster beim entfernen


Alternative Version:

Du stellst eine Windturbine unter dem gewünschten Lageplatz des Posters auf und bläst es dadurch an die Zimmerdecke.
Vorteil: Keine Bohrlöcher. Kein verklebtes Poster.
Nachteil: Hohe Stromkosten und eventuelle Lärmbelästigung.


----------



## Ogil (6. Mai 2010)

Eine Alternative zur Alternative waeren Bohrungen in der Decke und Unterdruck im Zimmer ueber Dir. Gleiche Vorteile und weniger Laermbelastung. Aber eventuell leicht aufgeblaehte Bewohner im Zimmer ueber Dir.


----------

